# Taking my dog out?



## Lawrey (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi all my puppy is coming to his 4th month, he had his 3rd vaccination on 26/9 and my vet said he can go out 2 weeks after, i am thinking of bringing him to a park downstairs but he is one huge licker that may eat anything on the floor and get diarrhoea, 

i am afraid he might go out and vacuum the ground outside. any training tips on bringing my dog out? :/


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

What kind of things are on the floor? Like is it a really messy park or there's just a few pieces of trash scattered? Because you could just walk him avoiding where there's stuff on the floor, by just changing directions. Something really yourself to teach dogs is the command "leave it" but you start that training in a controlled environment where you can set up your pup to succeed. This is how my trainer taught me to teach Cici leave it. The first phase is putting a little piece of great in your hand, and closing your hand into a fist. Your puppy needs to be able to smell it, but not lick it. (also have a training clicker with you because it will make it easier). Put your fist with the treat inside near your puppy, let him smell it and as soon as he backs off or just stops touching/smelling it, then click with your clicker and give the treat. Repeat this several times, after the third or fourth day you can start adding "leave it", when he's about to stop smelling it, say "leave it" then click and treat. Do this for at least 4 or 5 days (or when you feel your puppy is kind of a pro at it! Lol) but always keeping your fist closed. By keeping your fist closed your puppy is set up to succeed every time, because theres no way he can make a mistake when he can't even touch it. The next step, after your puppy has mastered leave it with a closed fist, you can now put a treat on the palm of your hand, have you hand flat open and put it in front of your puppy, but not too close to his mouth, as soon as he tries to get it, close your hand and say "leave it", then click and treat when he backs away or just doesn't try to take it from you. You can also incorporate the phrase "take it" by saying it after you click and open your hand. After your puppy has that mastered already, then you can move on to the next step. 
The final step we learned is you putting A treat on the floor, and have your foot ready incase he tries to get it, just put your foot over it to cover it and say leave it, and just do the whole process over again. Then when he backs away, click, say "take it" and let him have the treat. 

Didn't mean to make it so long! LOL I know it sounds like a long process and hard work, but you could easily do it in two weeks if you do it every day, and in the long run its a really helpful command! Then when your outside and your pup tries to eat something off the floor, you can tell him to leave it . 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## Lawrey (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks Bella for a really informative training advice! I will give it a try. The park is messey definitely with unknown junks and foreign objects on the floor, which i scare my furkid will eventually fill his stomach with em! 

For the clicking part, is it a neccessity? Is it a very effective way of training? Because i have not tried it yet. I taught fetch, sit, stay without the clicker. :thumbsup:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

You do not need a clicker for successful training. You can do quite well with a combination of treats and positive reinforcement. Many of the positive reinforcement trainers here don't use clickers as you will not always have a clicker in your hand or pocket but you will always be able to say "good boy - very good boy."

I was also taught (when going through Canine Good Citizen) to never give a "take it" command for something you just said "leave it" to - that will only serve to confuse the dog. "Leave it" means just that and you reward and teach "take it" with a different treat. 

Good luck!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am probably more over protective. At 4 months old I would still be concerned about bringing my baby into a park or a place that has a large volume of foot traffic. Puppies are lickers and even if he doesn't eat something on the ground, his little paws are going to pick up whatever mess is on the ground.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

BellaNotte said:


> What kind of things are on the floor? Like is it a really messy park or there's just a few pieces of trash scattered? Because you could just walk him avoiding where there's stuff on the floor, by just changing directions. Something really yourself to teach dogs is the command "leave it" but you start that training in a controlled environment where you can set up your pup to succeed. This is how my trainer taught me to teach Cici leave it. The first phase is putting a little piece of great in your hand, and closing your hand into a fist. Your puppy needs to be able to smell it, but not lick it. (also have a training clicker with you because it will make it easier). Put your fist with the treat inside near your puppy, let him smell it and as soon as he backs off or just stops touching/smelling it, then click with your clicker and give the treat. Repeat this several times, after the third or fourth day you can start adding "leave it", when he's about to stop smelling it, say "leave it" then click and treat. Do this for at least 4 or 5 days (or when you feel your puppy is kind of a pro at it! Lol) but always keeping your fist closed. By keeping your fist closed your puppy is set up to succeed every time, because theres no way he can make a mistake when he can't even touch it. The next step, after your puppy has mastered leave it with a closed fist, you can now put a treat on the palm of your hand, have you hand flat open and put it in front of your puppy, but not too close to his mouth, as soon as he tries to get it, close your hand and say "leave it", then click and treat when he backs away or just doesn't try to take it from you. You can also incorporate the phrase "take it" by saying it after you click and open your hand. After your puppy has that mastered already, then you can move on to the next step.
> The final step we learned is you putting A treat on the floor, and have your foot ready incase he tries to get it, just put your foot over it to cover it and say leave it, and just do the whole process over again. Then when he backs away, click, say "take it" and let him have the treat.
> 
> Didn't mean to make it so long! LOL I know it sounds like a long process and hard work, but you could easily do it in two weeks if you do it every day, and in the long run its a really helpful command! Then when your outside and your pup tries to eat something off the floor, you can tell him to leave it .
> ...


I am really glad that you mentioned this and gave detailed instructions on how to use a clicker. I have been thinking of all the training I need to do and this is another one to add to the list. I never even THOUGHT of this one!!!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

italianna82 said:


> I am really glad that you mentioned this and gave detailed instructions on how to use a clicker. I have been thinking of all the training I need to do and this is another one to add to the list. I never even THOUGHT of this one!!!


Like Maggie said, you don't really HAVE to use a clicker, I have seen a lot of people train without one, I'm just a beginner still so for me it's helpful because I can do it faster, like my trainer had said teaching "sit" 30 times in one minute will likely have the puppy learn it faster than doing 10 "sit"s in one minute. I thought that made good sense, but there's probably different opinions about it. I do what she told me though, and using the clicker makes it faster for me because the click takes up less than a second, and "good girl" is just under 2 seconds I think (well for me maybe longer because I get excited and I have to say it like "gooood giiiirl!" LOL). It's not a whole lot of a difference, maybe it's just a psychological perception, but I like using a clicker for tricks or things I want her to repeat several times quickly. But when I don't have a clicker, like when we're outside I do just say "good girl" and give her a treat, and she seems to understand both methods because when I click, she looks at me for a treat, and when I say "good girl" she also expects a treat. 
You could really use any method because there's so many, or even make your own . I know some people that make the "click" sound with their mouth when they don't have a clicker. 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------

